# Annapolis Peddles Electric Scooter and Bicycle Plan



## EVDL Archive (Jul 26, 2007)

Aiming to get people into alternative modes of transportation, the city of Annapolis will launch an incentive program this fall to boost the use of electric scooters and bikes.

More...


----------

